# Judo Material?



## GouRonin (Oct 5, 2001)

Does this sound like the Yellow syllabus?

(NAGE WAZA)
O-Goshi
O-Soto-Gari
Sasaae-Tsurikomi-Ashi
Seoi-nage
Ippon-Seoi-Nage
Uki-Goshi
O-Uchi-Gari
Hiza-Guruma

(OSAE KOMI WAZA)
Kesa-Gatame
Yoko-Shiho-Gatame
Tate-Shiho-Gatame

(SHIME WAZA)
Hadaka-Jime
Kata-Ha-Jime
Okuri-Eri-Jime

(KANSETSU WAZA)
Ude-Hishigi-Juji-Gatame

The reason I ask is that I can't seem to find an offical set on the net for Jigiro Kano, Kodokan Judo.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 14, 2001)

**grumble**
 :cuss: 
...stupid arnis topic taking all the attention...
**grumble**
 :cuss:


----------



## Icepick (Oct 16, 2001)

Mr. Goo -

Any chance of seeing you at Jeff Joslin's Grappling Tourney, Nov. 10, in Hamilton?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 16, 2001)

Considering I grapple like a bag of doorknobs I won't be in it. I just started grappling seriously in Judo. But I might pop down and check it out.  What does it all entail? Gimme the scoop!


----------



## Icepick (Oct 16, 2001)

Gou -

He's supposed to post the info at www.joslinskarate.com, but I haven't seen anything new there in a while.  There's also some info in the events section of www.mixedmartialarts.com.

I do know this:

1) There is an under 1 yr. exp. division for us doorknob type of guys.
2) I have to shed some weight the next few weeks to make 204#, otherwise I am a SUPER-HEAVYWEIGHT.

With that, I am off to the stairmaster.  :cuss:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 17, 2001)

Is it strictly Judo?

If you cover the heavyweight divison I'll get the lightweight!


----------



## Icepick (Oct 17, 2001)

No judo! BJJ!  My teacher's website has the flyer posted.

www.saundersbjj.com

Come on out, Gou!


----------

